# Are Pumice Stones Okay for Rats?



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my rats has tried twice to chew on a pumice stone. She doesn't seem interested in any of the wooden things I've got for her to chew on. So I was thinking about going to the beauty store to get a piece of pumice for her, if it is safe.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Lava ledges are made out of natural pumice stone so yes it is safe- that is as long it is also NATURAL pumice stone and nothing else. Have you tried lava ledges, you can attached them to the cage and it will fill their nails too. I have 4 in each of my cages, will get more soon.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I saw lava ledges somewhere. I think it was marketed for some other type of pet, so I didn't know if it was safe for rats. I'll just get lava ledges. I like the idea of their nails getting filed also. I don't think they would sit still long enough for me to trim their nails with accidentally hurting them!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have 4 lava ledge in my male cage since I got him. Never had to cut his nails. Actually his nails are tiny


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll have to get some when I go to town tommorow to buy more things for the ratties! After all, I do have this new, huge cage for them without enough stuff in them!


----------

